# Vise-based mount for rotary table



## DaRiddler (Nov 10, 2013)

I use my rotary table just rarely enough that I don't keep it mounted on my mill.  So I like tricks that make it easier to mount when I do use it.  A buddy of mine had a good idea: using beefy steel parts, make a T-shaped adapter that the rotary table bolts to (semi-permanently) and which can be gripped easily in the vise.  Do all the usual fine tuning once and from that point on you can just sling it into the vise and clamp it for quick access.

An unexpected touch is that the rotary table can be positioned in an angled fashion if for example you want to put an unusual chamfer on the workpiece (see last two pics).

DaRiddler


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool idea!
And would go along well with the "simple tilting table" idea bouncing around here for a while!  Thanks!


Bernie


----------



## blacksmithden (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting the idea. I'm just the opposite. I have my rotary table on and off all the time. This would make things a lot quicker. I'll have to make up something to raise up my tailstock to the same level....still, just mounting the tailstock instead of both it and the table would save time. I think I know what I'm doing on the mill tomorrow night.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Nov 13, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Cool idea!
> And would go along well with the "simple tilting table" idea bouncing around here for a while!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> Bernie



My thoughts exactly, gonna take a look at that tomorrow.   

Nice idea on the rt mount.


----------



## iron man (Nov 13, 2013)

A guy could cut a beveled gear with that nice work.


----------

